# Do you think i can feed chickens pigeon mix or not????/



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

i was just woundering do you think i can feed chickens pigeon feed


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 13, 2011)

*Yes, of course you can...*

The protein requirement for most chickens is about 13-15%, with production birds requiring a bit more say 17-22% on average.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Yes in case if you have nothing to feed them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is better to feed them chicken crumbles and scratch corn.. they need a higher protein than pigeons do because they eat insects and frogs and things that move as well as grains.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Spirit Wings said what needed to be said. In a pinch you can feed a chicken pigeon feed and even feed pigeons chicken feed to get you through til you can get to the feed store. I actually feed laying crumbles for chickens to my pigeons on a regular daily amount. It is about 1/4th of the feed fed to my pigeons. I already have the ferals I caught eating my mix. I use the layer crumble to give pigeons the extra mineral/vitamins like calcium they need.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank You Very Much For Letting Me Know


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

Both my chickens and Pigeons eating the same food I still can not tell you if it is good or bad. all I can say is that they are all alive and healthy, keeping my fingers crossed every morning for eggs


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

my chickens are my clean up crew around my pens


----------

